# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Burrel, përurohet shtatorja, Berisha vlereson Ahmet Zogun

## Jack Watson

*Burrel, përurohet shtatorja, Berisha vlereson Ahmet Zogun*

BURREL - Që nga dita e sotme sheshi kryesor i qytetit të Burrelit do të mbajë simbolin e sundimit mbretëror të shekullit të kaluar, Ahmet Zogu, bir i njohur i fisit të Zogollajve të Burgajetit të Matit. Prej disa kohësh është hapur një debat i vazhdueshëm për vendosjen e një monumenti të tillë, madje ku u vunë përkundër dy palë, njëra për të hequr shtatoren e Skënderbuet dhe tjetra, që kurrsesi nuk duhej luajtur me monumentin e udhëheqësit të para 5 shekujve. Me sa duket është gjetur një rrugë e mesme që dy monumentet të qendrojne në dy sheshe thuajse ngjitur me njëri-tjetrin dhe ku dominon për nga madhësia busti i Zogut.


Pikërisht sot është përuar shtatroja e Mbretit Zog ne praninë e Kryeminsitrit të vendit Sali Berisha si dhe monarkistë të shumtë e në mes tyre dhe pretenduesi i fronit të mbretit princi Leka Zogu. Me nota shumë pozitive është shprehur për mbretin Ahmet Zogu Kryeministri Berisha duke nënvizuar se vendosja e kësaj shtatorje është nder për krahinën e Matit dhe gjitha Shqipërinë. "Pavarësia u shpall në Vlorë, tha Berisha, shteti i parë modern shqiptar nisi këtu në Mat me burrin e madh Ahmet Zogu". Berisha pohoi se: "Mbreti Zog i shqiptarëve dhe flamuri kuq e zi u bënë simbole të vetme të bashkimit të të gjithë shqiptarëve, kudo që janë". Ai shto se Ahmet Zogu ishte mbreti i vetëm, që pas luftës antifashiste nuk u lejua të vinte në atdheun e tij për të cilin kishte bërë kaq shumë. Berisha nënvizoi se Mbreti Zog me përpjekjet e vazhdueshme konsolidoi pavarësinë e Shqipërisë dhe ndali popujt e tjerë për ndarjen e mëtejshme të saj.


"Gjate luftes, Mbreti Zog ia doli te organizoje rezistencen e shkelqyer antinaziste, antifashiste, e cila u perfaqesua nga burra te vertete si Abaz Kupi dhe burra te tjere te medhenj te kombit shqiptar, luftetare te paepur te lirise dhe dinjitetit kombetar", ka theksuar Kryeministri. Mos lejimi gjate viteve te komunizmit per t'u kthyer ne atdhe, kishte sipas tij, nje sfond ndikimesh rajonale. "Armiqesia dhe qendrimi ndaj Ahmet Zogut ishte armiqesi ndaj identitetit kombetar te shqiptareve, armiqesi ndaj qenies se shqiptareve, ishte diktat i Beogradit, ishte pjese e komplotit dhe skenarit nga klika hoxhiste, per te bashkuar Shqiperine me ish-Republiken Federative te Jugosllavise", ka deklaruar kryeministri.


Per ta mbyllur serish, me nje adresim mbreteror per Leka Zogun. "Madheria juaj, Leka Zogu i pare, ndihem shume i nderuar qe ju jeni sot ketu dhe se bashku nderojme mbretin Zogu i Pare. Une ju garantoj se qeveria ime ushqen dhe do te ushqeje respektin dhe nderimin me te madh per vepren e pavdekshme te Ahmet Zogut", ka shtuar Berisha.


Më pas Kryeministri Berisha dhe Princi Leka zbuluan së bashku shtatoren 5 metra të lartë që do të qëndrojë në sheshin "Demokracia" të Burrelit. Pas ceremonisë legalistë të njohur të trevës së Matit puthnin shtatoren të përlotur. Princi Leka dhe monarkistët pushuan në një nga lokalet e qytetit, ndërkohë Kryeministri Berisha përurori nisjen e dy rrugëve, atë nga Gjykata e Burrelit deri në unazën e këtij qyteti dhe rrugën nga ura e Matit në drejtim të Selishtës, Dibër.



(c) Shekulli

----------


## Aikido

E çfarë bëri ky për Shqipërin që i bëhet shtatore? Sa ka përpara këtij për ti bërë shtatore. Nuk mbaron vargu i listës po thuajë ku ka interesa shoku Sali i bën shtatore.

----------


## OO7

Sa është bolereps ky i shkreti. Vec ta dëgjosh kronikën. Fjalët "tradhëtar", "hajdut", "frikacak" u zëvëndësuan me "mençuri e jashtezakonshme", "trimeri legjendare", "vizion i pashoq"  :pa dhembe:  

Ditë të vështira po vijnë... Duhen dhe votat zogiste... Votat e naltmadhnisë leka zogu -1  :pa dhembe:

----------


## mesuesi_1

plako .... ato fjalet i ka perdor diktatura per me hudh poshte gjithcka qe ishte ndertuar dei deri ne ate moment ..... mos te harrojme se periudha e Zogut eshte per tu kujtuar si periudha me e mire mbas Pavaresise se Shqiperia dilte nga nja hata prapambetjeje prej 500 vjecare .... C'fare u mboll gjate periudhes se Zogut u korr gjate periudhes se Diktatures ... intelektualet e formuar ne perendim sollen nje fryme te re ne vendin ku njerezit dilnin me qeleshe .... hoqi ekstremizmin fetar .... nuk kishte grua qe te dilte me perce ... prona ishte e garantuar ..... kush ishte i mire me mesime fitonte bursa studimi, pa hater .... por me merita 
pastaj figura e Mbretit ka rendesi per shqiptaret kudo ku jane .... eshte figure unifikuese .... bashkimi

----------


## OO7

> plako .... ato fjalet i ka perdor diktatura per me hudh poshte gjithcka qe ishte ndertuar dei deri ne ate moment ..... mos te harrojme se periudha e Zogut eshte per tu kujtuar si periudha me e mire mbas Pavaresise se Shqiperia dilte nga nja hata prapambetjeje prej 500 vjecare .... C'fare u mboll gjate periudhes se Zogut u korr gjate periudhes se Diktatures ... intelektualet e formuar ne perendim sollen nje fryme te re ne vendin ku njerezit dilnin me qeleshe .... hoqi ekstremizmin fetar .... nuk kishte grua qe te dilte me perce ... prona ishte e garantuar ..... kush ishte i mire me mesime fitonte bursa studimi, pa hater .... por me merita 
> pastaj figura e Mbretit ka rendesi per shqiptaret kudo ku jane .... eshte figure unifikuese .... bashkimi


Harrove që vodhi gjithë floririn kur u arratis nga frika duke ja la vëndin në dorë taljonëve? Masanej ku Skënderbeu e ku Zoçka si figurë unifikuese. I ka qejf këta që i vetëshpallin titujt e tyre Berisha. Hipokrizi në kulm përsëri. Me fjalë të bukura i drejtohet tani që ti marrë ca vota më vonë se ne 1993 i dha shqelmin.

----------


## Kavir

Figure unifikuese..... vari lesht B.Currit, A.Rustemit, L.Gurakuqit, R.Ceroves, H.Prishtines.
F.Noli i shpetoi denimit me vdekje se vajti pertej oqeanit.

----------


## darwin

Po të gjithë këto emrat, i bënë ndonjë gjë atij apo i ra në qafë kot ai?


Të paktën mos u fusni në tema që do shkoni me trutë e gjyshërve.

----------


## Jack Watson

Edhe unë jo se kam ndonjë vlerësim kush e di ça për Zogun, pati disa arritje (i ka përmend dikush më sipër), por edhe shumë mëkate (prap më lart janë thënë). Gjithsesi, shtatorja nuk është vënë në Tiranë, por në vendlindjen e tij, ku dhe në të vërtetë gëzon respektin e asaj krahine. S'shoh ndonjë të keqe që njerëzit që krenohen me A. Zogun të kenë edhe shtatoren e tij në mes tyre.

----------


## derjansi

> Po të gjithë këto emrat, i bënë ndonjë gjë atij apo i ra në qafë kot ai?
> 
> 
> Të paktën mos u fusni në tema që do shkoni me trutë e gjyshërve.


ne fakt ato kishin te drejt ti boshin kti atentate njoni mas tjeterit lol ky vec duhet te pritte plumat e te rrite urt.

----------


## darwin

> Harrove që vodhi gjithë floririn kur u arratis nga frika duke ja la vëndin në dorë taljonëve? Masanej ku Skënderbeu e ku Zoçka si figurç unifikuese. I ka qejf këta që i vetëshpallin titujt e tyre Berisha. Hipokrizi në kulm përsëri. Me fjalë të bukura i drejtohet tani që ti marrë ca vota më vonë se ne 1993 i dha shqelmin.


Kë flori vodhi më? Kush e tha këtë gjë? Kur të arrijë dita që ta mësosh (dhe të mos e pranosh) se nuk ka marrë ASGJË nga thesari i shtetit me përjashtim të parave të llogarisë së vet, pastaj çfarë do gjesh për ta sharë?

Ndërkohë që je admirues i ramës dhe ulëret për 'pa'ndershmërinë e Zogut.. e kupton si tallesh me veten?

----------


## derjansi

> Edhe unë jo se kam ndonjë vlerësim kush e di ça për Zogun, pati disa arritje (i ka përmend dikush më sipër), por edhe shumë mëkate (prap më lart janë thënë). Gjithsesi, shtatorja nuk është vënë në Tiranë, por në vendlindjen e tij, ku dhe në të vërtetë gëzon respektin e asaj krahine. S'shoh ndonjë të keqe që njerëzit që krenohen me A. Zogun të kenë edhe shtatoren e tij në mes tyre.


tirana pat monstren e girokastres pat ene at te rusis e sbani za 

zogu e merito ma shum ne tiran sesa ne burrel, tiranen ai e boni kryeqytet ene ne leter ene ne vepra hala vec ndertesat e ati jan tamam sot ne tiran

----------


## OO7

C'ja fut kot ti o darwin. Ku intelektualë si Fan Noli e ku Zoçka.

----------


## derjansi

> C'ja fut kot ti o darwin. Ku intelektualë si Fan Noli e ku Zoçka.


ca ka fan noli ma shum mer se na habite 

zogu e ka maru shkollen ne vjen o muhaqe 

fan noli gjihtsej vetem 2 vjet ka shpenzu ne shqipri gjat gjith jetes se vet e nga kto 2 vjet organizoi ni grusht shteti

----------


## OO7

> *King Zog of Albania: Europe's Self-Made Muslim Monarch*
> 
> 6 of 6 people found the following review helpful:
> 
> In hindsight, it was probably inevitable that King Zog of Albania would be driven from his throne in 1939. A British diplomat who worked with Zog found him amusing, but believed the King would probably end up assassinated. The conditions in Albania made that a very likely fate. It is a time and place well described in this groundbreaking biography of King Zog written by Jason Tomes.
> 
> When Albania broke from the Ottoman Empire in 1913, it was a poor and rural country. The Ottomans had forbidden the teaching of the Albanian language in the schools and many of the people were illiterate. There had been very little done in recent years to develop the country and it was isolated from neighboring Europe by its mountainous terrain and perhaps because it was largely a Muslim country.
> 
> The Ottoman system of benign neglect did nothing to discourage the clannishness of the Albanians. Europeans were skeptical that there could even be an independent Albania. Zog saw that it was necessary to make Albanians into citizens, instead of clansmen. This would not be an easy task. The "average Albanian knows nothing about nationality," Zog said. "He has always looked up to the head of his tribe, or his Bey, as the supreme authority."
> ...


Biografia e Zogut e shkruar nga një Anglez...

----------


## Kavir

> Po të gjithë këto emrat, i bënë ndonjë gjë atij apo i ra në qafë kot ai?
> 
> 
> Të paktën mos u fusni në tema që do shkoni me trutë e gjyshërve.


Darwin, nqs une vij me trute e gjysherve ti te pakten mos me hajde me trute e Lekes.
Dmth Noli qe i hoqi karrigen Zogut paska qene tradhetar. Edhe keta te tjeret meqe i hoqen kolltukun Zogut, beri mire qe i vrau.
Ahhh sikur te vije te pakten me trute e gjyshit.

----------


## darwin

> C'ja fut kot ti o darwin. Ku intelektualë si Fan Noli e ku Zoçka.


Ku shtetar Zogu e ku Fan Noli thuaj..


Që të biesh rehat me veten, të mësosh diçka që partia është munduar ta zhdukë-

Ahmet Zogu është një nga ata që firmosën Pavarësinë e Shqipërisë... ishte vetëm 17 vjeç. Ato gjërat mbi formimin e shtetit shqiptar pastaj, mbase do kesh guximin t'i mësosh ndonjë ditë.

----------


## Jack Watson

> tirana pat monstren e girokastres pat ene at te rusis e sbani za 
> 
> zogu e merito ma shum ne tiran sesa ne burrel, tiranen ai e boni kryeqytet ene ne leter ene ne vepra hala vec ndertesat e ati jan tamam sot ne tiran


Ndertesat jane te kohes se pushtimit italian. Sic e thash ka patur disa merita, defetarizimi i shoqerise (ne njefare mase kuptohet), kodi civile, prona etj po edhe gomarlliqe si ajo e '24 qe rierdhi ne pushtet me ndihmen e serbeve apo arratisja nga vendi kur u pushta nga italianet. :shkelje syri: 

Gjyshi i babes tim ka qene me krahun e Bajram Currit dhe eshte vrare ne 1934 ne nje atentat nga zogistet. Skam se si ta dua A. Zogun.  :shkelje syri:  Zogu ishte nje mbret ne thonjeza, me 10 vite mbreteri nuk ke si te pretendosh më fronin kur u arratise dhe e le vendin ne balte, sic pretendojne kta princerushët qe la pas.

----------


## ☆Angie☆

> "*Mbreti Zog i shqiptarëve* dhe flamuri kuq e zi u bënë simbole të vetme të *bashkimit të të gjithë shqiptarëve, kudo që janë*". Ai shto se Ahmet Zogu ishte mbreti i vetëm, që pas luftës antifashiste nuk u lejua të vinte *në atdheun e tij për të cilin kishte bërë kaq shumë.* Berisha nënvizoi se *Mbreti Zog me përpjekjet e vazhdueshme konsolidoi pavarësinë e Shqipërisë dhe ndali popujt e tjerë për ndarjen e mëtejshme të saj.
> 
> *
> "*Gjate luftes, Mbreti Zog ia doli te organizoje rezistencen e shkelqyer antinaziste, antifashiste, e cila u perfaqesua nga burra te vertete si Abaz Kupi dhe burra te tjere te medhenj te kombit shqiptar, luftetare te paepur te lirise dhe dinjitetit kombetar",* ka theksuar Kryeministri.



Dmth i bie qe pervec z. Kryeminister pjesa tjeter e kemi mesuar historine mbrapsht? Dmth ato qe me ka treguar gjyshi dhe gjyshja ime paskan qene histori komunistesh? WoW

Nese koha per ndryshim... Ku ta lexoj une kete "te verteten ndryshe" qe deklaron kryeministri?

I rekomandohet te marre nja nje muaj pushime, se gjithe kjo euforia paszgjedhore e budallepska me teper.

Le t'ia ngreje bustin ai Zogut, po te na e kurseje ate empfazen e tipit " furce e felliqur" per personin e tij!

----------


## derjansi

> Darwin, nqs une vij me trute e gjysherve ti te pakten mos me hajde me trute e Lekes.
> Dmth Noli qe i hoqi karrigen Zogut paska qene tradhetar. Edhe keta te tjeret meqe i hoqen kolltukun Zogut, beri mire qe i vrau.
> Ahhh sikur te vije te pakten me trute e gjyshit.


nuk ka qen tradhtar por pucist 

atentatet ne parlament i organizu prej Avni Rustemit dhe ai ne vjen i organizu prej Hasna Prishtines ca quhen 

ato paskan pas te drejt ta vrasin zogun kurse ky jo?

----------


## Kavir

Po c`princerusha mo aman. Po keta i ke te gjithe "sallate ruse" sigurimsash.

----------

